# Cutting Flex Track To Fit



## wsboyette (Jan 25, 2014)

I am inexperienced in the use of flex track. How do you cut it to length; is there a special tool made for that ? Or do you use something more common ?


----------



## rzw0wr (Aug 28, 2013)

Hobby saw, Dremel cutoff wheel or rail cutter.

I would suggest the rail cutter myself.

Look on http://www.micromark.com/xuron-track-cutter,7465.html


----------



## airshot (Jan 12, 2014)

I use the dremel rotary tool with the abrasive cutoff wheels, leaves little to no burr and does not distort the rail in any way. Need steady hands though.


----------



## timlange3 (Jan 16, 2013)

I use a Xuron rail cutter, be sure to use it only on rails! Or I will use a track saw (razor saw) to cut electrical gaps in the rail.


----------



## dablaze (Apr 17, 2012)

+1 for the Xuron!

Craig


----------



## Bone1977 (Jan 17, 2014)

The Xuron or a Dremel are the gold standards. If you use the Xuron I recommend dedicated a file to the process and only use it on the track.


----------



## underthetire (Jun 6, 2013)

I've been using some flush cutters on my n scale. Fast and very little clean up with a file. Believe it or not, the 2.99 harbor freight ones are 100x better than the 13.00 I got from radio shack.

Sent from my G-Tab Quantum using Tapatalk


----------



## underthetire (Jun 6, 2013)

Looking at those Xuron rail cutter, they are almost identical to standard flush cutters I bought for 2.99

Sent from my G-Tab Quantum using Tapatalk


----------



## timlange3 (Jan 16, 2013)

Take your $2.99 cutters to the hobby shop and compare your cuts to a Xuron.


----------

